# Banned from Dealer



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Dealer damaged my driver’s seat during service back in November, put 75mi on car just for front end alignment. Also scratched up 18” stock wheels rotating tires. Finally replaced seat cover and such Jan 21. You would not believe how bad it looks baggy and folded over wrinkles. I just realized the material doesn’t even match; the perforations in inserts are missing. It’s like defect some are almost there and other areas are missing. The Dealer says looks fine and don’t come back. I have been banned from Dealer I bought car from new for complaining about service. Car only has 3000mi and GM says nothing they can do. I was gna pay my upholstery guy 2-3 hrs to fix with padding but don’t even have cover to work with now!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Holden said:


> Dealer damaged my driver’s seat during service back in November, put 75mi on car just for front end alignment. Also scratched up 18” stock wheels rotating tires. Finally replaced seat cover and such Jan 21. You would not believe how bad it looks baggy and folded over wrinkles. I just realized the material doesn’t even match; the perforations in inserts are missing. It’s like defect some are almost there and other areas are missing. The Dealer says looks fine and don’t come back. I have been banned from Dealer I bought car from new for complaining about service. Car only has 3000mi and GM says nothing they can do. I was gna pay my upholstery guy 2-3 hrs to fix with padding but don’t even have cover to work with now!



Did you try talking with the General Manger of the dealership or only the service manager?


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Holden said:


> Dealer damaged my driver’s seat during service back in November, put 75mi on car just for front end alignment. Also scratched up 18” stock wheels rotating tires. Finally replaced seat cover and such Jan 21. You would not believe how bad it looks baggy and folded over wrinkles. I just realized the material doesn’t even match; the perforations in inserts are missing. It’s like defect some are almost there and other areas are missing. The Dealer says looks fine and don’t come back. I have been banned from Dealer I bought car from new for complaining about service. Car only has 3000mi and GM says nothing they can do. I was gna pay my upholstery guy 2-3 hrs to fix with padding but don’t even have cover to work with now!


There are several things that you can do. THe first is get an attorney. They are bound by the purchase agreement to service that car and fix things that they break. Another thing you can do is go to the media. You would be supprosed how local news groups love stories like this and love to have stories on their evening news about a local car dealer that conducts this kind of business. Another thing you can do is go to the BBB and tell them what is going on. There are lots of options you just have to get agressive with them.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I talked to salesman and service writer, no one higher up there. Then GM contacted me and said don’t contact the Dealer again! I don’t want to be anymore of a pain and can’t take the stress just want some one to fix car.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> There are several things that you can do. THe first is get an attorney. They are bound by the purchase agreement to service that car and fix things that they break. Another thing you can do is go to the media. You would be supprosed how local news groups love stories like this and love to have stories on their evening news about a local car dealer that conducts this kind of business. Another thing you can do is go to the BBB and tell them what is going on. There are lots of options you just have to get agressive with them.


Ya GM sent me paperwork to send to BBB for independent resolution.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

BBB sounds like your best bet. In the future, you may want to try talking with the General Manager or the individual's immediate supervisor in order to get satisfation. At a dealership, most people hate it when customers end up going to the "BOSS".


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Try a different dealer next time. I hate the service department where I bought mine. Lying retards. But the one close to where I work is awsome and they treat me like gold.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Contact someone in GM. I went through what you are going through with my aurora. first try the 800 number, while they are jerking you around try another dealer. you are not making a pain in the ass of yourself by asking them to fix your car the way they are supposed to. all you want is what you paid for!!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Tom said:


> Contact someone in GM. I went through what you are going through with my aurora. first try the 800 number, while they are jerking you around try another dealer. you are not making a pain in the ass of yourself by asking them to fix your car the way they are supposed to. all you want is what you paid for!!!



Tom is absolutely right...that's why GM provides you with that number! They want to know when you're not happy and want to make things right! :agree


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You have a lot of leverage here. Tell GM that you car was not repaired to factory specifications. That they did a poor job and used non-GM parts. That should get their attention.

Also, what is the name of this dealer? Are they owned by Sonic Automotive Group, AutoNation or United Auto? If it is -- you're in luck -- as these are big, publicly traded companies. If so, you can do one of two things:

1. Find an ambulance chaser lawyer and threaten to sue them. The crazier the letter, the better. Stuff like mental anguish. The grief caused by being banned, etc.

2. Contact the local media consumer reporters. I can hear it now "multi-billion corporation makes its profits on the backs of poor consumers." 

Don't sweat it. The battle has only begun. Take a little time and make a prioritized list of options and tactics -- then start working from the top down.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> BBB sounds like your best bet. In the future, you may want to try talking with the General Manager or the individual's immediate supervisor in order to get satisfation. At a dealership, most people hate it when customers end up going to the "BOSS".



BBB is a joke......a complete waste of time


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You have a lot of leverage here. Tell GM that you car was not repaired to factory specifications. That they did a poor job and used non-GM parts. That should get their attention.
> 
> Also, what is the name of this dealer? Are they owned by Sonic Automotive Group, AutoNation or United Auto? If it is -- you're in luck -- as these are big, publicly traded companies. If so, you can do one of two things:
> 
> ...


Absolutley Awsome!!!!!


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Had my car at a GM dealer to have the shifter fixed. They put 48 miles on it and said that they had to drive it that much to check the shifter. At that time I only had about 700 miles on it. I asked the dealer about giving me an extended warrany on the drive train due to the fact that they could not tell me who drove it and how it was treated. Dealer did not care so I call GM. They said they were not going to do anything either but give me the names of companies that I could buy an extented warranty from. This is why GM is having problems. The dealers and GM only care about selling cars, they could care less about a customer when someone from a dealership screws their car up. I'll keep my GTO but because of the way I was treated I will never buy another GM product.


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2005)

Without a doubt, the most powerful tool against a dealer is sitting infront of the dealer with signs and information about your bad experience. This drives away many potential customers, and hits the dealer right in the pocket book. Unfrotunatly it takes time and alot of effort but it does get results. :shutme


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

lol banned.. haha never heard of that befor. what a bunch of ass holes


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

muthstryker said:


> lol banned.. haha never heard of that befor. what a bunch of ass holes


i was banned from morrissey pontiac in rockville centre. Why you ask? because i answered the survey honestly. honestly, they did a ****ty job, were rude and didnt care.

i guess they cared when they saw the unsatisfactory they got in every category.

And Im with yellowjacket. after the miserable experience i had with the aurora i will not buy a gm car again. i leased the gto because they gave me 5000 in gm card money, leased my wifes rendezvous because i got 3000 in gm card money....

as soon as the warranty expires, it is their problem. little QC issues are not an issue anymore. at the end it is their problem.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd try another dealership first. That might take care of the situation. If not contact GM direct and have them call your dealership's service manager, that usually works. Last resort is what some of the others have offered, BBB, TV or newspaper consumer rights anchor. Last resort is an attorney...... a few bucks will get a letter sent and that should do the trick.

JET


----------



## gtoidiotswitch (Feb 13, 2006)

*Banned from dealership???*

Unless you did some kind of damage to their property or to one of their employess, they can't tell you not to come back. It's against the law and probably some where in your initial paper work on service issues. 
I'd look there first. Then calculate the mileage from repair centers to the other one you have to take your ride to and calculate a mileage bill for the dealer ship that banned you to pay. These cars are worth alot with low miles. extra miles for nothng just because you pissed someone off isn't acceptable.


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

You might want to prepare a well written statement and place it at the site where GM executives blog:

http://fastlane.gmblogs.com/

This is read by even Mr. Lutz himself. Make sure the write-up is as descriptive as possible to the facts without letting emotions get too involved. Oh, don't be afraid at all to mention names, dealerships, locations, etc. This blog is read by many, many people. We certainly don't want other consumers to experience this...they'll be very grateful to you.

And lastly, don't roll over. There are some good suggestions on this site that, if done professionally, should see results.

Good Luck.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Holden said:


> I talked to salesman and service writer, no one higher up there. Then GM contacted me and said don’t contact the Dealer again! I don’t want to be anymore of a pain and can’t take the stress just want some one to fix car.



I can assure you GM did not call you. It was someone from the dealership. GM would never contact a customer and say something like that. Mainly becasue they coudl care less. 


IMO - I would contact the General Manager through phone. If nothing avails. do the following

-report to the BBB
-report to your State Attorney
-report to the FTC(Federal Trade Commision)
-Contact your local news paper. They love these stories. Make a copy of the letter and send it to them 30 times. 


Wait three weeks. 



Bet they will want to talk to you then.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Burn the dealership down! J/K. Follow dealernuts advice, he should know best!
:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

gameover said:


> Burn the dealership down! J/K.



That was cold man....real cold.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

A friend of mine had a Camaro that kept fouling plugs, and the dealership tried to fix it 3 times, and still didn't have it fixed. We put up hundreds of signs all over town. (Name of Dealership) sold me a lemon, and will not fix it. Call (Friend's name) at 123-555-1234 for more info. The dealer ended up buying back the car as a lemon.


----------



## Hummer (Jan 16, 2006)

gameover said:


> Burn the dealership down! J/K. Follow dealernuts advice, he should know best!
> :cheers


See what dealers drive us to? :rofl: 
___________________________________________________
Florida man hangs himself in airplane lavatory 
10 February 2006 

DENVER: A Florida man hanged himself in mid-flight aboard a United Airlines plane after being accused of arson at a Miami car dealership, police said today. 


Denver police spokesman Sonny Jackson said Flight 209 from Washington to Los Angeles was diverted to Denver yesterday after the body of Gerald Georgettis was discovered hanging in the jet's lavatory. 

"All signs indicate that this was a suicide," Jackson said. 

Miami-Dade police detective Robert Williams told Denver radio station 850-KOA that Georgettis drove through a car showroom in Miami last Saturday in a new Ford Escape he had recently bought there. 

He then poured gasoline on the vehicle and set it and several other vehicles ablaze. He was apparently upset at the financing deal he had got. 

"No one was hurt, but he was charged with arson and criminal mischief," Williams said.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

dealernut said:


> That was cold man....real cold.


It was a joke,:lol: but I bet that's what he feels like doing!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Hummer said:


> See what dealers drive us to? :rofl:
> ___________________________________________________
> Florida man hangs himself in airplane lavatory
> 10 February 2006
> ...


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> BBB is a joke......a complete waste of time


Ditto!!! I attempted to use them with my local dealer and they were truly biased, contrary to what they claim. This dealer is a "supporter" of our local BBB, in other words $$$ entices the BBB to lookout for the dealer.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I can assure you GM did not call you. It was someone from the dealership. GM would never contact a customer and say something like that. Mainly becasue they coudl care less.
> 
> 
> IMO - I would contact the General Manager through phone. If nothing avails. do the following
> ...


It was GM Customer Satisfaction that called and told me never to return or call! I continued conversation with them, It was GM Customer Satisfaction. I have talked to them several times, its in my file.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> A friend of mine had a Camaro that kept fouling plugs, and the dealership tried to fix it 3 times, and still didn't have it fixed. We put up hundreds of signs all over town. (Name of Dealership) sold me a lemon, and will not fix it. Call (Friend's name) at 123-555-1234 for more info. The dealer ended up buying back the car as a lemon.


I saw somebody do that here with there dodge truck. It sure made me never want to go to that dealer. I think that is one of the best ideas.


----------



## cztmgto (Feb 6, 2006)

you must of picked somebody off high up to have GM call and say dont go back to the dealer THATS FUNNY I HEAR YOU'R A REAL PITA TO DEAL WITH HOLDEN I GUESS YOU GOT WHAT YOU DESERVE!!!!! whats that dealers number?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Can I ask what exactly you said to the dealer or to GM to make them react in this way? I Doubt either want pissed of customers out there, post up pics of the repair job they did.


----------



## cztmgto (Feb 6, 2006)

I have been reading for months on this HOLDEN guy hes not the brightest TOOL in the shed,he cries over every little thing,in my opinion he doesnt deserve to own a gto go to a yugo or somthing he has had a member banned he has cried over the lock button he is just a all out cry baby the guy has neck problems but drives a sports car i bet he has a handicap plate too so he doesnt have to walk far to go into the store.

sorry to be so negative but this guy deserves all he gets.

i'd really like to know what dealer banned him.

i wonder if they black flagged you'r warentee holden then you are really screwed .


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Holden do you have a nack for ticking people off or what?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

cztmgto said:


> I have been reading for months on this HOLDEN guy hes not the brightest TOOL in the shed,he cries over every little thing,in my opinion he doesnt deserve to own a gto go to a yugo or somthing he has had a member banned he has cried over the lock button he is just a all out cry baby the guy has neck problems but drives a sports car i bet he has a handicap plate too so he doesnt have to walk far to go into the store.
> 
> sorry to be so negative but this guy deserves all he gets.
> 
> ...


If you not willing to say something to somebody's face -- then please don't write it in GTO Forum. If you have a problem with that, then there are a couple of other forums for GTOs to flame people in. As for people getting banned -- it takes far more than one person complaining -- although if the circumstances are right -- it can happen. Nobody has been banned from this forum that hasn't deserved it. Thanks.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

cztmgto said:


> I have been reading for months on this HOLDEN guy hes not the brightest TOOL in the shed,he cries over every little thing,in my opinion he doesnt deserve to own a gto go to a yugo or somthing he has had a member banned he has cried over the lock button he is just a all out cry baby the guy has neck problems but drives a sports car i bet he has a handicap plate too so he doesnt have to walk far to go into the store.
> 
> sorry to be so negative but this guy deserves all he gets.
> 
> ...


So, if you got banned from the dealership, you wouldn't be pissed? I think we all would.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

If I got banned from a Dealer I would burn that mutha trucka down!!!!


Wait......we already covered this, nevermind and carry on.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I think anybody who got banned from a dealership would be upset....including you, cztmgto. Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones...words to live by!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya nobody likes complaints about there work, especially when it involves damage. I have been Car Mechanic over 30yrs and don’t like complaints. That’s one reason I treat people and there cars with respect. I don’t work on new cars but still think they deserve care. I try and make sure car is cleaner than when I started on it. I found out today Head Rest no longer works I raised it up to see Y cover was so loose and won’t go down @ all. Worst thing is despite my experience I still think Dealer that banned me is best around here.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

BlownGTO said:


> Can I ask what exactly you said to the dealer or to GM to make them react in this way? I Doubt either want pissed of customers out there, post up pics of the repair job they did.


Cant tell you what Holden said or did, but i can tell you what I did.

i brought my aurora into morrissey pontiac gmc in rockville centre ny to have the annual inspection done. i asked for a tire rotation at $30 so they would get some money from me while they do warranty work.

told them the front end shimmied, they changed a tie rod end and did some other front end work, but didnt align the car. the car then shimmied.

i told them a fog light was out. they replaced one bulb and housing. there was a tsb out that said replace both with a housing that allows less current since too much was getting to the bulb. after i left one bulb was brighter than the other since they replaced one.

told them there was a rattle from the passenger side a pilar. advisor wrote down something like "noise from LEFT side" i told the guy it was the right side. he told me i was wrong, the passenger side is the left side. i told him my friend works for GM and said the moulding has to come off and a piece of felt has to be wrapped around the bottom to stop it from clicking. he tells me if my friend knows so much, why dont i have him fix it? because he is in oldsmobile HQ in lansing, and the car is in ny.

then even though i was there at 5:30am for a 7:00 opening and was the first car on a first come first serve basis they didnt touch the friggin car till 11:00 while i waited.

after it was "done" the receipt said they could not duplicate the noise from the left side. i made the svc mgr go for a ride, of course it happened more in the cold and it warmed up. he then did the fix i wanted, but told me the fix i wanted was bs and my friend (a product manager/brand manager at gm) didnt know what he was talking about and the problem never existed. i then showed him the grove the two pieces made.

when i got the satisfaction survey i gave them the grades they earned.

a few months later the power steering went and they refused to allow the tow truck to drop the car off telling the tow operator i was not welcome there. 

since then I bought a GTO 33k, rendezvous 40k, rainier 40k, rendezvous 31k, and lacrosse 27k from Arnold in babylon. all those sales would have gone to morrissey or mack (another loser dealer), but they told me they dont want my business.

back to you holden


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow. I have never heard of being banned from a dealer. 

I work with vendors daily, and push them hard to live up to terms of a contract or agreement. 

I don't think my future in dealing with dealers of this type is too bright, since I expect work to be done right the first time. I'm unreasonable that way.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Tom said:


> Cant tell you what Holden said or did, but i can tell you what I did.
> 
> i brought my aurora into morrissey pontiac gmc in rockville centre ny to have the annual inspection done. i asked for a tire rotation at $30 so they would get some money from me while they do warranty work.
> 
> ...


Im so sorry to hear you had to put up with that crap! This is one of the reasons I didnt stay in the auto repair industry at a dealership. No one seems to care about the customer anymore, just profit. Its disgusting, I am glad that I work for a company now that cares more about customer service than anything else, and thats why they are THRIVING!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Now wait a minute BlownGTO, there are some dealerships out there that do care about the customer....mine for example! I will agree with you that the majority of dealerships can be pond scum but I pride myself in being with a dealership that truely cares about it's customers.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

There are diamonds in the rough, if you pardon the saying. They are becoming the exceptions, rather than the standard. It sucks definitely.

Unfortunately, they are just exercising their right to refuse service, and there isn't much that can be done other than taking your business elsewhere.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

:agree You're right! But don't give up on dealerships...it just might take awhile to find a good one!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Now wait a minute BlownGTO, there are some dealerships out there that do care about the customer....mine for example! I will agree with you that the majority of dealerships can be pond scum but I pride myself in being with a dealership that truely cares about it's customers.


I actually do agree, I love the dealership where I bought my first Goat, its the second one thats left the bad taste in my mouth. That and the Pontiac dealer I worked for was a complete piece of sheitt! Oh ya and the dealer where I bought my '05 GSXR-1000 was horrible too. I dont mean to generalize, but GOOD dealers are now the exception, not the rule. I still love ya girl!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Right back a'cha big guy!


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Right back a'cha big guy!


   arty:

I think Ima blush!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

It should be said this is also not just a GM problem. Look around at some of the Chrysler forums, and you'll see Chrysler supposedly does everything possible not to admit to, or fix problems. One site even had gotten hold of some internal Chrysler memos (supposedly) that describe tactics for not doing the warranty work. Shameful.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

noz34me said:


> It should be said this is also not just a GM problem. Look around at some of the Chrysler forums, and you'll see Chrysler supposedly does everything possible not to admit to, or fix problems. One site even had gotten hold of some internal Chrysler memos (supposedly) that describe tactics for not doing the warranty work. Shameful.


Its probably at every type of dealership, I never heard of anything like that as a tech though. But it wouldnt surprise me if the service writers pulled **** like that. US, Euro, Japanese....all have good and bad dealers!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I took Goat to another Dealer this wk as told by Pontiac CS and Service Manager said seat was put together wrong and cover was bad. He said with my situation he would have to call District Rep. Called me back a few days later and said he would send seat to 3rd party shop to have recovered and fixed but wont defect out cover I’m stuck with it. Perforations are missing in inserts and warped around GTO lettering. Car had 3K on it when first Dealer damaged seat, 4k on it now, I don’t see Y I should be stuck with it looking so bad. 2nd Dealer said if he ordered new cover it may look worse than this one and he would be stuck with it. This hole thing makes no sense to me Dealer should have to warrantee there work & GM should warrantee there parts.


----------



## Ogolden1 (Feb 21, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Wow. I have never heard of being banned from a dealer.
> I expect work to be done right the first time. I'm unreasonable that way.


Yeah, I'm with ya! I got Banned from my local Acura Dealer when they failed to replace a defective intake manifold plentum actuator on my CL Type S when it was only 3 mos old! I even had them pop the hood on a new car in the lot, rev it to 3500 rpm, to show them that mine didn't work compared to the new car, that did. The Service manager said there was "NO ERROR CODE" when they did the diagnostics system check, and refused to do any other work. I went off on him and called him stupid, etc... I posted my story, and BBB compliants online, and I also emailed links of them to the owner! I has told by "Acura Corp." that I was banned from that Dealership. So, they had me met the Dealer's District Zone Manager at another Dealership 14 miles away to present my case. They "rolled out the red carpet for me! They had the Tech Manuals, a designated technician to immediately work on my car, and (they) all stood around troubleshooting etc... and they all thought I was wrong about this actuator not working. So, I showed them on a new car -vs- mine... they were like - Hmmmmm... ok, maybe there is something wrong. I told them to take the good one off the new car and put in on mine, and that would PROVE that mine was defective! Well, they had to do 45 mins worth of electronics diagonostics before they would finally swap them. It only took 3 minutes to actually swap them ... and BINGO, I was right!!! They appologized, and sent me own my way. I continued to return to them for service after that, and was ALWAYS treated like a king!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics!
http://www.tagworld.com/TrekGTO
Hard to realy see in pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey bro...tired of being jacked by dealers....me too.....I got mine at Dick Norris Pontiac. They (service dept) treated me like an ignorant criminal consumer when I showed up for my strut failure/replacement.....When giving the initial information to the service writer about the suspected strut problems I also presented hard copy reference (got it from this site & ls1.com) to others who had experienced the same problem with 2006 GTO's. His response was and I quote "Anyone can say anything on the internet.Do you believe everything you read??" .......Well 500 miles later and I have an upper strut bearing failure, as well as irregular tire wear (Dick Norris service techs said I did not need an alignment after strut repalcement) but will most likely spend my money at a local alignment shop that is family owned as opposed to allowing Dick Norris Pontiac to warranty repair it. I guess you get what you pay for. So much for GM's warranty repair program. Maybe we will have better luck in court.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey GP, might want to try James-Rivard, I had great service experience there. Might be worth the trip over to Brandon. I went there opposed to Dick Norris even though I live close to them. Good luck! Maybe see you at Quaker Steak Thursday night.........If you can make it.:cheers


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't see how this can go on much further...I can't belief there has been no recall yet! Just wait until a GM is hit with a liabilty claim and watch how quickly all vehicles with the slightest possibility of having the bad struts are recalled for inspection/replacement...IMO, only reason they are waiting is they don't have the struts available to support a recall! SAD! (and dangerous!)


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I do not really know how many strut failures there have actually been. Less than 10% of GTO owners belong to this board and not everyone on them has had problems. I say this because at one point I owned a third generation SHO Taurus. These have had some problems with cam failure. there are some 700plus documented cases on V8SHO.com. They have been trying to get something to happen for over 5 years now and I don't think they ever will. That car has been out of production since 1999. Nonone will ever know how many failures there were as many will never be reported. Sometimes it seems that problems are huge to us on these forums as we are much more vocal about things in general. To GM or any other brand even a few hundred out of tens of thousands doesn't amount to much. 408 failures is only a 1% failure rate or a 99% success rate. 99% success is considered good by most people about most things. It is not necessarily right but I think that there will be no strut recall.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

marathonman said:


> Hey GP, might want to try James-Rivard, I had great service experience there. Might be worth the trip over to Brandon. I went there opposed to Dick Norris even though I live close to them. Good luck! Maybe see you at Quaker Steak Thursday night.........If you can make it.:cheers



Yo marathon man......I actually went to James Rivard to see the color combo on the silver with red interior. You don't know how sorry I am for not jumping on that deal. And yes I drove 30 miles from my house in St.Pete to see it as well. Long story short....the wife did not want another silver car......so here we are.....I have many friends that are bikers that go to Quaker Steak on wed. Maybe we will show up this thur's . Gotta check with the wife........Take care my friend........Peace Out........Gpr1200r


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Don't see how this can go on much further...I can't belief there has been no recall yet! Just wait until a GM is hit with a liabilty claim and watch how quickly all vehicles with the slightest possibility of having the bad struts are recalled for inspection/replacement...IMO, only reason they are waiting is they don't have the struts available to support a recall! SAD! (and dangerous!)



I have an issue on my C6 now with the top delaminating. It's a very common problem in hot humid climates. The failure rate in Florida is around 35%. GM is still producing cars with defective tops and won't start producing a new style for another 2 weeks. This will be their third attempt at a new style. You would think the top blowing off a halo car on the freeway would get their attention, but they still haven't fixed it and have known about it for more than a year. 

I love GM, but sometimes I understand the buy Toyota crowd.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Holden said:


> Pics!
> http://www.tagworld.com/TrekGTO
> Hard to realy see in pics but you get the idea.


Holden, I hope you have been keeping a copy of all communications. Please ignore some of the advise listed here! Funny or not, your civility and cool head will get you more than anything. I see what you are talking about, and I think you have a legitimate gripe. Companies that do not respond to customer concerns aren't in business long, Average person will tell 5 people about something good, average will tell at least 10 people about something bad. Be cool and calculated. Go through channels listed here and leave the lawyer as the "ace"n the hole. Good Luck


----------

